# any open water @ salt fork/seneca????



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

looking for some open water south of rt 30 . willlscreek open?, salt fork open water enough to launch a boat?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wills Creek is open, but still moving. Not sure about the lakes, but I doubt they're open.


----------



## rainmaker1222 (Feb 5, 2005)

wills creek is open but water is very high


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

tooo late now,duck season is closed. thanx freyedknot


----------



## grozl[email protected] (Jun 27, 2004)

Salt Fork is about all open as of Tuesday. It had a small amount of ice on the south bays and that was it. Boat ramps were OK.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

salt fork is open for the most part and water is high but you can get a boat in...*Just had a big artical in the local paper they found a bad leak in the dam 75gal a minute. there scrambling trying to figure what to do before it gets worse and they have to drain the lake (MAN) this is for real !!*


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Funny thing. I just read the same article. 50-75 gallons is not a bad leak, they aren't scrambling at all, and absolutely no mention of draining the lake.  I don't see the need to overdramatize something so minor.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey!!!!
I remember years ago that beavers were trapped and brought in to repair a leak in a local dam. They hear the water flowing and naturally rapair it......
Worth a try!!!!!!!! Better that draining it!!!!!!!! Stan


----------



## rainmaker1222 (Feb 5, 2005)

that leak has been there for sometime now and it was reported along time ago but no one seemed to care. Makes me wonder what all the fuss is about, after all this time. I remember seeing it over 5 years ago. If that dam was to bust look out below. And there goes my fishin hole.


----------



## downtown (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.whiznews.com/article.php?articleId=10991


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Leak has been stabilized. Reported on news.
http://www.wtov9.com/news/4215564/detail.html


----------

